# where to buy live stock online



## jmlampert23 (Oct 21, 2009)

So the stores close to me really suck big time when it comes to looking for healthy live stock, so i am looking to see where i can buy them online. i am intersted in some cichlids and possibaly some inverts. i like the shrimp and maybe some lobsters. 

so my questions are....

1. what are some reputable online live stock dealers

2. how had are the lobsters and shrimp to care for and are they agressive where they will not harm my fish

3. i am intersted in maybe stocking cichlids. what are some of your suggestions into types of cichlids i should get.

thanks for you help in advance

Jamie


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

jmlampert23 said:


> So the stores close to me really suck big time when it comes to looking for healthy live stock, so i am looking to see where i can buy them online. i am intersted in some cichlids and possibaly some inverts. i like the shrimp and maybe some lobsters.
> 
> so my questions are....
> 
> ...


Hi Jamie. For online orders, I've had tremendous succcess with aquabid. Crayfish and shrimp are not difficult to care for, although some shrimp can be tough to acclimate. Crays are generally semi aggressive, and will most definitely harm your fish if given the chance. It can range anywhere from torn fins to a missing fish. I would not mix crays or shrimp with cichlids...the shrimp will be eaten and they cray will either torment the cichlids or be killed by them, depending on the fish and their sizes. IME, barbs are ideal tankmates for crayfish, as well as any fish that swims at the surface.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Aquabid, Live Aquaria, and That Pet Place.


----------



## jmlampert23 (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks guys ill look into those


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Kelso said:


> Aquabid, Live Aquaria, and That Pet Place.


Almost all places.... Forgot petsolutions.com and petzonesd.com


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

livefishdirect.com Out of Utah That is where i order all of my cichlids. Very nice fish if i must say.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I purchased some fish from a very nice man on Aquabid the fish arrived very healthy, shipping was reasonable and he has a large selection of Chiclids he emails me a list each month to let me know what he has avaliable. He also normally has grays and a variety of shrimp. If you give me an idea of what you want I can get the prices off my list for you.


----------



## jmlampert23 (Oct 21, 2009)

i have never kept cichlids before, i have always had catfish. i thought a change would be in order. what types of cichlids can i keep with shrimp and or crayfish/freshwater lobsters? any ideas would be great. i am still cycling my new tank so i have some time to decide what i want to do.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

jaysee said:


> Hi Jamie. For online orders, I've had tremendous succcess with aquabid. Crayfish and shrimp are not difficult to care for, although some shrimp can be tough to acclimate. Crays are generally semi aggressive, and will most definitely harm your fish if given the chance. It can range anywhere from torn fins to a missing fish. I would not mix crays or shrimp with cichlids...the shrimp will be eaten and they cray will either torment the cichlids or be killed by them, depending on the fish and their sizes. IME, barbs are ideal tankmates for crayfish, as well as any fish that swims at the surface.


You could probably keep ghost shrimp with dwarf cichlids, but even then the shrimp will eventually be eaten....they always do.


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

I just got 30? fish from live aquaria, and there fish were very nice and healthy. I have lost three in three days but two of them died because they were very small and got sucked into the overflow box and got into my sump filter. The silver dollars are still freaked out and will not come out to swim but find time to eat all of the few live plants I had in there. I will buy from there again for sure, I already have my next order picked out for after my tank goes through it's mini cycle.
I was impressed with the live fish direct website as well especially for cichlids. 
Both of these website offer 14day guarantee, I like that.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

yes. LIvefishdirect.com. They give you a credit if you have DOA or within 14 days. I ordered fish from here once befor every one lived. I will be getting my next order today. By noon.


----------



## jmlampert23 (Oct 21, 2009)

take some pics of your new order that is arriving. i am in the process of deciding what i want to order.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

here are couple i will get more up tomorrow.[/ATTACH]


----------



## jmlampert23 (Oct 21, 2009)

very nice.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

I orderd 17 fish. They are all still doing well today. I have had good luck with this site.


----------

